# On a split the queen flew the coop, will she come back



## Newlywed5702 (Nov 25, 2015)

I was doing a split from a double deep and didn't see the queen on a board being drawn and when I put it beside the hive I looked and she was on the ground. She went back on the frame and when I picked it up to let her go back into the hive she flew. I didn't see where she when and wondering if she will return to the hive. HELP


----------



## mtnmyke (Apr 27, 2017)

I've heard reports of queens returning if it's the only colony around. If you have other colonies and she tries to enter one of those it likely won't end well for her. Keep in mind she doesn't know her "address", so to say.

You could give them a couple days and check back. Either she's in there or you'll have emergency cells where they will make a new one.

I've personally never had luck with queens returning and lost some really good queens to silly incidences like yours. It's pretty heart wrenching but I guess that's just part of beekeeping?


----------

